# Polygraph accuracy?



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Who has used a polygraph test on their spouse to find out about infidelity? Was it accurate? I am thinking of having one done on my H, but not sure how conclusive they are? 

I guess the main question is,, were you satisfied with the results?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

They aren't perfect, but think about this. The major security agencies in the US require them as part of their review process. do you think they would pay for that if they didn't work at all.

They don't reveal fine details like "did you do X with Y on the night of the full moon"

but they DO reveal "did you have sex with X?" , "Are you still meeting up with X" etc.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I was just making sure.... was pricing them, and they were running around $450 so was just wanting it to be worth it. 

I'm sure it also depends on who does it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

They are wrong about 25% of the time. 

The results of ploygraphs are not allowed in court because they are not reliable.

When they are used by major security angencies they use several methods, not just the polygraph tests. Then they review the results of all the data they collect on a person to determine results.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

It's just sad that a BS would even have to consider a polygraph test on the person we thought we knew,,, just to get the truth out of them...and that they would be so determined to continue a lie for a "friend" over their spouse.....


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> They are wrong about 25% of the time.
> 
> The results of ploygraphs are not allowed in court because they are not reliable.
> 
> When they are used by major security angencies they use several methods, not just the polygraph tests. Then they review the results of all the data they collect on a person to determine results.


All that is true. 

In addition, if the person being tested knows how to disrupt the test it will be inconclusive or totally off. 

Also, Psychopaths and narcissists who often feel no guilt or think they are always right, or are justified in their immoral actions for whatever reason they choose, will pass even if they did cheat. 

Also, the results are only an interpretation, hence the pattern needed over the long term to make a more accurate judgment.

Lastly, some people who are simply nervous might fail.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

I give little credence to polygraph tests simply because they are a matter of interpretation by the examiner. If they were fool proof the courts would accept them as evidence in trials rather than conjecture.
If you have reason to believe your spouse is unfaithful, there are methods available to confirm it that are more reliable.


----------



## Vanton68 (Feb 5, 2012)

Numb in Ohio said:


> Who has used a polygraph test on their spouse to find out about infidelity? Was it accurate? I am thinking of having one done on my H, but not sure how conclusive they are?
> 
> I guess the main question is,, were you satisfied with the results?


I have read that they are roughly 85% accurate. Which is 99% more accurate than a WS.

For all the people who say they can't be used in court (which is mostly true) why are eye-witnesses allowed when they have a much lower accuracy than polygraphs?

I had a friend who is a Fed, who administers these, and swears by them. He works in a sex-crime division and says that this is an invaluable tool in his arsenal.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Wouldn't you support the voodoo involved in "lie detector" tests if you made your living administrating them? I know of at least once case where a guy passed one in spite of witnesses personally seeing him commit the crime he was charged with having perpetrated. 
The prisons in WV still hold people who were convicted by junk science by a now deceased evidence manufacturer.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Vanton68 said:


> I have read that they are roughly 85% accurate. Which is 99% more accurate than a WS.
> 
> For all the people who say they can't be used in court (which is mostly true) why are eye-witnesses allowed when they have a much lower accuracy than polygraphs?
> 
> I had a friend who is a Fed, who administers these, and swears by them. He works in a sex-crime division and says that this is an invaluable tool in his arsenal.


Yes. It is one tool in his arsenal when dealing with a known sex offender. Just one tool in combination with many others

A one time cheater is a different. They may be very nervous and there is no pattern to read so the intepreter is at a disadvantage. 

It could raise more questions than answer provided and the doubt factor is too high.

A serial cheater is hopeless and likely a narcissist or psycho/sociopath and feels no guilt 

With that said. I think it is good to ask the person to take a poly and watch their response. 

Someone who has nothing to hide will usually agree to take it. Someone who is hiding something, will balk


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I'm always in the minority here on this one, but if you're at the point where you need a polygraph to trust your partner, then your relationship is functionally over.

What if he/she passes a polygraph? What then? You'll start worrying about the margin of error?

It's not about technology, and technology can't fix it.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

lamaga said:


> I'm always in the minority here on this one, but if you're at the point where you need a polygraph to trust your partner, then your relationship is functionally over.


Because unlike you, the vast majority of people aren't going to simply end a marriage because of a hunch. Most people have invested years of their lives, careers, property, children, etc. Marriage is a huge investment. Now if you're young, newly married, no kids, then yes, it would be better to just move on. But most people need more than that.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> They are wrong about 25% of the time.
> 
> The results of ploygraphs are not allowed in court because they are not reliable.
> 
> When they are used by major security angencies they use several methods, not just the polygraph tests. Then they review the results of all the data they collect on a person to determine results.


Yes, they also go by the results of the background investigation. Polygraphs are also required for application to any law enforcement agency as well.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

My WS mentioned shortly before d-day about polygraphs. I said I heard that they are fairly accurate and she said, no they are not. And went on about statistics of the tests. It raised a red flag in me. My wife would mentioned stuff during her A that she never ever had an interest. This conversation struck me as weird. Why was she talking about it? Did her and the OM have a conversation about it? Like, hey if we are caught what will you say, what if we are asked to give a polygraph test? The one guy I did research on who is a few hours away and has good credentials claims accuracy in 90% range. He claims it has alot to do with the person doing the test. He charges $600.00 a pop.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

So you pay $600 and she passes. And then you lie awake at night wondering about that other 10%.

Communication, people. COMMUNICATION.


----------



## Vanton68 (Feb 5, 2012)

I did the poly. I worked for DHS at the time and used my connections to find a retired FBI agent who had done well over 6000 polys. I gave him info, that my WW didn't know that I had. He used that in his questions to determine her reaction when she was lying or telling the truth. He also interviewed us before the test to gauge us. 

This was something she had proclaimed she would do because I didn't believe a word that she said (mind you she was STILL lying to me while saying she would take one to prove to me that she was telling the truth :scratchhead. 

I surprised her with the poly, and right before the test we had a long talk, in which she came clean on some things. I relayed the info from our talk to the FBI agent, who used this to further determine whether or not she was telling the truth. She passed, and I truly believe he had enough ammo to tell. I paid $300 for piece of mind, and we started our R.

I wouldn't have gone through with it, or felt that it was accurate had I not had info that she didn't know that I previously had. IMHO, by relaying info to him, I think that the tests accuracy was increased.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

A polygraph is a tool to help get to the truth. It is not a completely accurate indicator of truth. 

I've witnessed probably 60 of the damn things. Many times they would facilitate a confession from someone who was hiding things. Sometimes people were showing deception on a particular question because of the way a question was worded, although there was zero wrongdoing on their part. I've also see a couple where deception was not indicated, but where the party clearly was, and was later proven to be untruthful.

It's a tool, but I consider it junk science to some degree. There are some great examiners out there, but I don't think they're in the majority. The simple impropper wording of a question can really throw off results. 

Someone really "jacked up" on the whole "voodoo, mind reading capability" of the polygraph can really psyche themselves into a "deception indicated" or "incolclusive" result, even if they're telling the truth.

A great tool to get a confession from a guilty party. Not so great to accurately, in and of itself, reveal the truth. Of course very few examiners will ever admit or even self acknowledge such a thing, because it's their job.


----------

